# Japanese style lemon chicken



## kleenex (Oct 19, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmuBuG_Gw14&t=331s


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 19, 2017)

They have a nice recipe there Kleenex, thanks for posting it. I have it all printed out ready to give it a try.
Have you made it?


----------



## LanceHoying (Oct 20, 2017)

This is amazing! I might try it out as well one of these days.


----------

